# [spoilers] Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, we had one for Doctor Who, so why not Heroes?

I know that people in America have already seen the first episode, but us Brits have to wait till Wednesday, K?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

Someone in school spoiled it for me, although they were probably making it up.

I can't wait, I hope Sylar _is_ back and we don't have a few episodes of him slowly regaining his powers or something.

I think I like Heroes better than LOST now.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

I hope so too. Having him right back from the start would be great.


----------



## Kinova (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

Well, Sylar was squashing cans with telekinesis a matter of minutes after taking the cure, so I guess his powers are coming back pretty fast. Ding dong, the psycho's back. :D

I really hope Niki isn't dead. That would be hugely bad luck on Micah's part. o.o Also, I hope Adam escapes his stay underground. We need more than one (questionable) bad guy.

Unless you count Bob. Bob bothers me. ;>>


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

I don't like Adam as a bad guy; how much damage can an invincible someone do?



Spoiler: Possible spoiler for Heroes



I don't think anyone's dead; I think most of the actors are returning, unless that could be flashbacks.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

Bob is evil. He plays with your mind. Like Psycho Mantis, or whatever the hell he's called.

Adam is a little too evil for season 3. I like him, but I'd like to see some new villans.

Anyway Kinova, There are more than one evil guy. Angela Patrelli, this guy from Level 5, Bob... actually, I think that's it.

Niki can't be dead, right?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*



Spoiler: premiere



oh dear they are going marvel on us


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

^ no, as long as it never forks we are okay


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

well, with all this time travel...


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

point!

although I am confused as to how Peter+4 is going to take Peter to his future (as confirmed by the preview showing Claire+4 shooting Peter+4) if he's already changed the timeline

also I am really not sure where they're going with a lot of these plot lines it is kinda weird oh god.  like why is Claire+4 such a bitch and where did she hear that she's "special" if she never had her power taken by Sylar in her version of the present?  why the sudden drastic shift to make Sylar a sympathetic character?  why don't they just destroy the formula if it's so risky?  why does the haitian not have any clue who hiro is if he works for the Company and why didn't hiro just explain himself?  what is parkman doing; hasn't it been fairly well established that foreknowledge granted only by the painting power cannot be changed?  why can parkman paint?  also the amount of powers being shifted around is starting to get silly.  sylar has like ten now, including retrocognition and eidetic memory.  christ.  also how does peter's power interact here?  at the end of ep3 he was around sound dude and fear dude; did he pick up those powers?  does he copy the powers peter+4 has?  can he pick up sylar's stolen powers?  and while I am kinda glad niki is gone because she was a whiny bitch, are they going to fucking explain why jessica was in niki or if niki had a real power?  are niki and jessica both in tracy now, since jessica only joined with niki after she died?

wtf.  :(

and why is time travel so goddamn hard for people to get right


----------



## ZimD (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

The main thing I want to know is why the hell can Matt suddenly paint?

I think Heroes has gotten worse every season so far.

Also, is it just me or is it odd that Maya just let Mohinder have sex with her? Didn't she at all feel even slightly violated when he just commented on her "beautiful body" then took her clothes off?


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

re that last bit: we don't know exactly what mohinder's power is; it seems to involve super-testosterone at the very least, so maybe he has super-pheromones or something?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*



> we don't know exactly what mohinder's power is; it seems to involve super-testosterone at the very least, so maybe he has super-pheromones or something?


that was my first thought, yeah

Agreeing with pretty much everything vee said. wtf is up with Sylar? and micah, too, he is living alone with a coffin or something? I think Heroes is coming perilously close to jumping the shark what with all the new powers and everyone having a power (the moment noa gets one I give up). and while I am on it, does Peter absorb a power if he passes someone in the street? if so, how does he know if he has it?

and ALSO what is up with linderman (hey the actor was in A Clockwork Orange, cool). and Niki too, for that matter. I AM CONFUSED.

also I hope we get adam back, I liked his voice.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

*LOL THIS IS ALL SPOILERS*


I'm hoping that this is all setup and they have epic explanations coming for all of it.  >:V  I understood the rushed season last time due to the strike and trying to pick up a fairly finished story but..  this universe just feels weird now.  Claire's story is the least explored but feels the most natural of all of them.  Hiro's story is rushed and made him seem a lot more naive than he should be at this point; Sylar is confusing; Peter+4 is overacting just a tad and the drama over how bad it is to change the future is ultra-hypocritical; Parkman is being stalked by someone with Isaac's power; Nathan's NDE is disappointing.


Micah I am disappointed was never explored much more, and it doesn't look like he will be, unless something happens with Niki.

I can understand granting powers to other people; it seems like a sensible plot device.  I'd be very surprised if there was never a "splicing people with the X gene" plot in X-Men or whatever.  I _do_ like that Heroes has this constant cat-out-of-the-bag thing, like all of society is balanced on the edge of the knife and could easily fall to pieces if things aren't handled very carefully.  Not only are these superpowers, but some of them are _crazy_ things like super-telepathy and time travel.  This is an astounding leap of ability to unleash upon the world, and in that light it kinda makes sense that they keep having to prevent foretold tragedies caused by their own powers.

I assume Peter will have any accidentally-gained powers revealed to him on accident, just like everyone else with a normal power.  Just like he did with dreams, flying, painting, sound, etc.

I don't know what's going on with Linderman.  He has to be real in SOME sense; his power is healing, he claims to have revived Nathan, and nobody else can do it (it has not been established that Peter's blood can heal like Claire's).

From Angela's dream, it looks like we'll be getting Adam back.




I *am* glad we know what Angela's power is, finally, and it fits with what a meddling all-knowing git she likes to be.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Heroes: Season 3 discussion thread.*

HAI GUYS SPOILERS actually I will mark the thread after this



anyway.

Angela is cool. 8) I like all-knowing puppeteers. Actually I just like people who know lots (Noa comes to mind and are you sure that is how you spell his name). It makes for an interesting perspective.

And yeah, Linderman has to be real; who was moving the chess pieces otherwise? Also agreed on the NDE; it sort of came out of nowhere. Hoping they manage to work that out somehow.

I like Parkman's situation because Africa is pretty. That is all.

Incidentally do we know what happened to Elle? It seems she died but then why would it show her not being dead from Sylar's attack?

edit for latest episode: yay gravedigging! every good show needs a bit of gravedigging.


----------

